# Piaggio e-bikes anyone?



## FolderBeholder (16 Sep 2018)

I’m from the US, and spent a number of years riding Vespa scooters and other Piaggio (Vespa’s parent company) scooter products. 

Not too long ago, Piaggio introduced their e-bikes and here in the US there has been some talk of them, but even on US-based electric bike specific forums I dont see anything to confirm a large amount of sales of those Piaggio Wi-Bikes. As an e-bike owner myself, and a former serial-owner of Piaggio products, I’ve been curious about this new venture of theirs.

Since this is a forum based elsewhere (from the US) I’m curious if those Piaggio e-bikes are making any inroads in other markets, since they don’t seem to be making much of a splash here.

Anyone?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2018)

I have never heard of them. Maybe @Pale Rider might have heard of them.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Sep 2018)

An American ebike review site tested Piaggio ebikes earlier this year.

The presenter talks about a dealer in Brooklyn - almost certainly New York.

A UK press release was issued in 2014, but I've not seen the bikes on sale anywhere.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh8Sy5lWIX0


http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/news/piaggio-unveil-electric-bike/


----------



## FolderBeholder (16 Sep 2018)

Yes, and an e-bike centric forum I visit (same DNA as the review posted above) has one, maybe 2 owners of those.

Of course the e-bike market is very crowded at the moment with (too) many brands. But Piaggio is a known entity.

Doesnt sound like they are making much market penetration anywhere.


----------

